#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Excel chart missing bottom border in Word

## Beeblebrox

When I cut and paste an Excel 2007 chart into Word 2007, on some types of charts the bottom border is not there. any ideas on how to fix this?

----------


## ExlGuru

Can you please explain in brief what type of problems you are facing.I mean to say
 "some types of charts the bottom border is not there. "

What exactly is not seen there?
please give some more information.

----------


## Beeblebrox

I create a chart in Excel 2007. I do not add any special borders, just use the default ones. I click on the chart and cntrl-c. then go to Word 2007 and cntrl-v. the chart then looks ok except there is a thin black border on the two side and the top but not on the bottom. Some charts are ok and have all 4 borders but some do not. For the ones without the bottom border, i have also tried adjusting the axis title size and the chart area size, but that doesn't fix it.

----------


## ExlGuru

It May be occur due to some settings.You just try to copy and paste again and let let me know if the same problem comes.Bcoz as i try to do this i did not face any problem with that.So once try again on the new word document.

----------


## Beeblebrox

It's very inconsistent. I took the chart without the bottom border in the word document and copied it to a new doc. no bottom border. I changed the chart type in the original doc several differen ways and in some cases the border was there and in some cases it wasn't. e.g. not on bar charts but it was there on line and pie charts.

I changed the original bar chart to a line chart in the original doc and there was not bottom border, but when i copied it to a new doc, the border was there.

----------


## ShadowBlight

In Word 2007, you can fix the problem you have by modifying the text spacing before and after the line. In your case, changing the text spacing on the bottom of the line to 6pt should fix the chart from being cut off.

----------


## Beeblebrox

Great. It works. Thanks

----------


## Tiatrack

I am having this exact same problem, and it is so frustrating!  It won't even let me add in a bottom line "post-hoc."  I tried modifying the text size (I'm assuming that meant in the Word document?) and it didn't work.  Any other ideas?  Thanks!

----------


## Beeblebrox

I can't remember what i did now to fix it. But try changing both the font and font size in Word. try Arial.

----------


## salokcin

Click on the last line that your chart appears on in the word file. The cursor should appear beside the chart at the bottom right. Go to the "page layout" tab (or right click and select "paragraph"), and set 'after' spacing to 6pt. If you are using Times New Roman, this should work. If it does not work, try increasing the number.

----------


## tkisha

> Click on the last line that your chart appears on in the word file. The cursor should appear beside the chart at the bottom right. Go to the "page layout" tab (or right click and select "paragraph"), and set 'after' spacing to 6pt. If you are using Times New Roman, this should work. If it does not work, try increasing the number.



This is also happening in Power Point. When I copy and paste a file from excel into a power point slide, the bottom border is not there. Very frustrating.

----------


## tkisha

I saw on another forum that changing the border size to > 1.5 pts solved the problem. It worked for me in powerpoint.

----------


## teylyn

tkisha,

welcome to the forum. However ...

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.

----------


## dkgrover

I think MS has a straightforward fix for this.  First, copy the excel chart.  Then, under the "Home" tab in Word, click the arrow under the "Paste" button and choose "Paste Special".  Then choose "MS office excel chart object".  It pastes in perfectly for me.

----------


## mcrreddy

> When I cut and paste an Excel 2007 chart into Word 2007, on some types of charts the bottom border is not there. any ideas on how to fix this?



Guyz.....!  it does not require any changes. You just paste and send the email. thats it. you may test the result on your own.

----------


## arthurbr

This thread being more than two years old I doubt the OP will read your answer

----------

